# MMA Fighter Taps Out Instead of Beating Opponent



## Instructor

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...instead-of-beating-on-opponent-205232432.html



> Amateur MMA fighter Mike Pantangco lost in extraordinary fashion recently. Pantangco appeared to be teeing off on Jeremy Rasner during their Prison City Fight League bout when he kneeled down and tapped out, signaling his submission and forcing the referee to step in and hand the win to his opponent Rasner.
> According to statements given to Axs TV, Pantangco began to feel sympathy for his opponent and so he opted out of the fight.
> "I just feel that there's no point in fighting him because he didn't train against me and I didn't train for him and I just feel like we're amateur fighters. We don't get money. We don't get paid," said Pantangco in a heavy accent.
> "And I know that the only thing [that'd happen] is him to go to the hospital or get hurt. I just feel terrible so I'm just going to give him the win."
> Watch highlights of the fight below and let us know what you think in the comments section.
> Do you agree with Pantangco's decision to give up rather than attempt to finish his opponent or do you think it was bizarre behavior?


----------



## jezr74

Well done, he was way out classed.

If it wasn't amateur I'd surmise they wouldn't be lined up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieCyrax

Interesting.  Not sure what I think about this.

Would be interested to hear from Jeremy Rasner for his thoughts.

Rasner was obviously outclassed and losing, but he didnt appear to be defenseless.  He still was on guard, standing, and defending.

Only takes one good punch/kick to win, even if it is lucky.....

On the other side, Pantangco, kudoes for realizing this is only an amatuer fight and their is no reason to send people to the hospital.  Still odd timing to tapp out....If he was about to ground/pound, yet pulled up then, might have made more sense to me.....

Interesting to say the least.


----------



## drop bear

Not a fan of that sort of thing. And I don't think he was that outclassed. Watch the whole fight.


----------



## EddieCyrax

drop bear said:


> Not a fan of that sort of thing. And I don't think he was that outclassed. Watch the whole fight.



Only saw the clip.....will have to look up the whole fight....


----------



## drop bear

EddieCyrax said:


> Only saw the clip.....will have to look up the whole fight....



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hamWcOX4hfM


----------



## EddieCyrax

Ok,  After watching the entire fight.....this makes absolutely no sense.....

He may have been winning on the scorecard, but by no mean completely dominating.

Rasner was still attacking/defending.....He took some good shots, but didnt appear to be hurt/rocked/dazed.

Agree with "drop bear", I dont like this.....


----------



## MJS

EddieCyrax said:


> Ok,  After watching the entire fight.....this makes absolutely no sense.....
> 
> He may have been winning on the scorecard, but by no mean completely dominating.
> 
> Rasner was still attacking/defending.....He took some good shots, but didnt appear to be hurt/rocked/dazed.
> 
> Agree with "drop bear", I dont like this.....



Yeah, I'm with you on this.  I watched the shorter version before.  Now that I saw this...I have to agree with you and drop bear.


----------



## RTKDCMB

I'm not an authority on competition fighting by any means but, the referee is supposed to be the one to stop the fight if one fighter is getting overwhelmed. The fighter who tapped could be viewed as showing disrespect for both his opponent and the referee by stopping the fight himself. They're both there to fight and win afer all and it is not as though one fighter was completely destroying the other one.


----------



## Buka

I'm not a fan of that at all. I find it disrespectful to the sport, the fans and disrespectful to his opponent. If he was so sure he could have his way with the guy he should have carried him. (not in pros, but in amateur ranks)

As for anybody getting hurt I've seen harder shots at my in-law's holiday get togethers.


----------



## jks9199

RTKDCMB said:


> I'm not an authority on competition fighting by any means but, the referee is supposed to be the one to stop the fight if one fighter is getting overwhelmed. The fighter who tapped could be viewed as showing disrespect for both his opponent and the referee by stopping the fight himself. They're both there to fight and win afer all and it is not as though one fighter was completely destroying the other one.



This was kind of my thought, too...  If the guy was in that much trouble, why wasn't the ref stopping it?  That's part of his job.


----------



## skribs

The "winning" fighter in black+blue showed a lot of heart, but was outclassed IMHO.  He got one takedown that was quickly reversed, all of his other attempts failed, and he was getting hit by more frequent and harder hitting strikes.  However, I agree that...

1) This win on his record will forever be a stain in his mind
2) It is the ref's job, not the other fighter's job, to stop the fight for safety reasons
3) I would personally not want a loss on my record just to be "nice", especially considering the other guy knew what he signed up for
4) If "win" meant "hospital", then a lot more fighters would be in the hospital.  If you are not in so much control that you cannot submit/KO without sending the other guy to the hospital, then he still has a fighting chance

I personally think this was bad taste.


----------



## donnaTKD

don't like the situation at all   the ref's there to stop any serious injuries and they do a great job nearly everytime in making sure that the guy on the floor doesn't get hurt too badly.

agree with others in that tapping out in this way is bad not just for the sport, but his opponent who i'm sure will be as confused as anyone but also for the ref cos he's taking the decision away from the ref - forget the score sheet the ref's in charge in the ring............

not understanding this at all --- if he didn't want to fight cos of something in his head telling him he made a mistake then he should've said so before getting in the ring for the bout --- i find it disgusting tbh............and i've been there and scrapped it out till the ref said stop.........you just don't tap out unless it's absolutely necessary.

donna


----------



## Carol

What's the reason for a fight to begin with, esp. an amateur bout?  Isn't it to challenge yourself and see what you can do, and how far you can go?  Don't the fighters look forward to the matches?

I don't understand being outclassed.  If Michael Jordan outclassed so many NBA players, then why did they all love playing with him -- either on his team or as his opponent?  

At best, Pantangco took an opportunity away from Rasner.  At worst, it looks like there are darker implications, such as being groomed for throwing a match.


----------



## jezr74

Based on the first post and video that came with it I'd still stand by what I saw for that part.

I can't see video where I am now, but is he holding back? Not only did he appear outclassed based on the first vid, he looked like he was only half hitting him.. keen to see the full clip.


----------



## donnaTKD

like carol said i think he might have been paid to throw the match certainly looks that way.  if you watch the whole thing then he is holding back he's not following through with his shots and his kicks are properly weak.  it's like he's slapping him around a bit before he decides to tap out............

very strange "fight" if you ask me.

getting in the cage for fight is summat that you've trained hard for - put in a lot fo time and effort refining your skill sets and you try your best to make sure that your skill set is better than the other guys.


i've never come accross a fighter that didn't look forward to a good scrap and most get butterflies and nervous as hell on fight day cos they know it's their turn.

throwing fights in this manner should be banned and a rule should be brought in saying that the only person that stop a fight is the ref - at least matches wouldn't be able to be fixed.............


----------



## EddieCyrax

donnaTKD said:


> throwing fights in this manner should be banned and a rule should be brought in saying that the only person that stop a fight is the ref - at least matches wouldn't be able to be fixed.............



Sadly, there will always be fixed fights. Have been since the beginning of time or at least since people began betting on events.

Definately an issue that continues today even with refs.  One just has to give their opponent an openning to execute a submission and no one would be the wiser....perhaps not even ones opponent.

I dont like that it happens....but it does.....


----------



## ballen0351

Dude was hit with that back hand started stumbling any shaking his head he was toast.  What the point of K.O. the guy on a fight thats for nothing.  The guy was winning the whole fight so he had nothing else to prove.


----------



## skribs

> Dude was hit with that back hand started stumbling any shaking his  head he was toast.  What the point of K.O. the guy on a fight thats for  nothing.  The guy was winning the whole fight so he had nothing else to  prove.​



He didn't prove that he _can_ win the fight.  He only proved that he was winning up until that point.  Maybe he was getting tired and wanted to quit on a high note?  I think the purpose of competition is to do your best to win.  If your goal is to prove yourself to yourself, then you should be taking a non-competitive art.  To take a competitive art, compete in a match, and then throw it is just low.


----------



## ballen0351

skribs said:


> He didn't prove that he _can_ win the fight.



he won it in my eyes and took the high road so double plus 



> He only proved that he was winning up until that point.  Maybe he was getting tired and wanted to quit on a high note?


OK if you say so he didnt look tired when he caught the guy and had his head wobbling.


> I think the purpose of competition is to do your best to win.


And if you dont win then what?


> If your goal is to prove yourself to yourself, then you should be taking a non-competitive art.


Why do you get to decide how someone proves themselves to themselves. 


> To take a competitive art, compete in a match, and then throw it is just low.



 He had the guy wobbling and didnt want to hurt him.  Good for him.  Serves no puropse in an amature fight to pounce on a guy and bash his head in.


----------



## EddieCyrax

This is the whole issue here.....

From my perspective, I didnt see where the fight had gotten to the point where his opponent was not able to defend himself.

Understand he took a couple large strikes, but he shook his head and went right back into his on-guard stance.

All fights contain heavy strikes....it is the nature of the combat.... 

I see and mostly agree with your points, I just did not see where this fight was at the critical stage.

Perspectives...Everyone has a different one...


----------



## ballen0351

EddieCyrax said:


> This is the whole issue here.....
> 
> From my perspective, I didnt see where the fight had gotten to the point where his opponent was not able to defend himself.
> 
> Understand he took a couple large strikes, but he shook his head and went right back into his on-guard stance.
> 
> All fights contain heavy strikes....it is the nature of the combat....
> 
> I see and mostly agree with your points, I just did not see where this fight was at the critical stage.
> 
> Perspectives...Everyone has a different one...



Why let an amature fight get to a critical stage?  No money was involved the guy had him all fight and he knew it so he was satisfied with his preformance.  Big deal.


----------



## skribs

I didn't say it was about winning.  Competition is about doing your best to win.  He didn't give the guy a fair chance.  He just beat him up for a bit and then quit while he was ahead.  Would he have won if he continued?  Probably, but it's not a guarantee.  

It's like the old joke about the young man who was trespassing on an elderly man's property.  The elderly man challenges him to a fight, saying "I get to hit you 3 times, then you hit me 3 times, and soon until one of us gives up.  The young man agrees, and the elderly man takes his three hits:  a throat punch, a massive kick to the groin, and then a hard kick to the kidneys for good measure.  The young man stands up, ready to take his turn, and the elderly man says "wait, I give up.  You win."

That's what this fight looked like to me.  He gave a nice beating, but then called it early.  There's a (albeit slim) chance that he would have actually lost, but if he would have just kept going he would have probably won by decision.  I don't agree that the other fighter would have ended up in the hospital in order for him to win, and I wouldn't want someone to just tap like that to end the fight on his terms.  The only way you should end the fight as a fighter is via submission or knockout.


----------



## donnaTKD

every person that gets into the cage knows what can / will and what is liable to happen - that's what training is all about --- if you can't take a good punch then you have no right to give one.  the opponent in this case was "very much all there" and was in a guard stance waiting for hte next strike when the muppet tapped out.

personally he should be taken outside and shot for disrespecting the rules of the game --- like i said before if he didn't want to go through with it then why was he in the cage ?????????

muppet shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a cage in future


----------



## ballen0351

skribs said:


> I didn't say it was about winning.  Competition is about doing your best to win.  He didn't give the guy a fair chance.  He just beat him up for a bit and then quit while he was ahead.  Would he have won if he continued?  Probably, but it's not a guarantee.
> 
> It's like the old joke about the young man who was trespassing on an elderly man's property.  The elderly man challenges him to a fight, saying "I get to hit you 3 times, then you hit me 3 times, and soon until one of us gives up.  The young man agrees, and the elderly man takes his three hits:  a throat punch, a massive kick to the groin, and then a hard kick to the kidneys for good measure.  The young man stands up, ready to take his turn, and the elderly man says "wait, I give up.  You win."
> 
> That's what this fight looked like to me.  He gave a nice beating, but then called it early.  There's a (albeit slim) chance that he would have actually lost, but if he would have just kept going he would have probably won by decision.  I don't agree that the other fighter would have ended up in the hospital in order for him to win, and I wouldn't want someone to just tap like that to end the fight on his terms.  The only way you should end the fight as a fighter is via submission or knockout.


Actually the fact he didnt go for the finish shows he didnt just beat him up and quit.  He fought until he saw in his mind it was over so he stopped.  Apparenty his "record" is less important to him then it is to you.


----------



## ballen0351

donnaTKD said:


> every person that gets into the cage knows what can / will and what is liable to happen - that's what training is all about --- if you can't take a good punch then you have no right to give one.  the opponent in this case was "very much all there" and was in a guard stance waiting for hte next strike when the muppet tapped out.


Were you watching the same fight I was he was stumbling and tripping over hs own feet.  


> personally he should be taken outside and shot for disrespecting the rules of the game --- like i said before if he didn't want to go through with it then why was he in the cage ?????????


Yeah ok its just a GAME get over yourself


> muppet shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a cage in future


lol ok so tough you are lol


----------



## ballen0351

This was no different then a pitcher in base ball throwing a few innings of preseason ball to prepare for the regular season  he doesnt need to pitch a full nine innings to get to work out what he needs to work on.  Dude had it won he was satisfided with what he did and was finished.  He doesnt need your approval so..........  Nobody was hurt he looser got a win on his record and everyone went home ok.  At the end of the day its just a game.


----------



## skribs

Pitchers don't pitch a full 9 innings, they get pulled out once they're tired.  So I don't know why a baseball player would throw innings.  Even then, the better analogy would be like a high school player throwing the ball 20 MPH slower than he could so he didn't risk beaning anyone with a fastball.



> Actually the fact he didnt go for the finish shows he didnt just beat  him up and quit.  He fought until he saw in his mind it was over so he  stopped.  Apparenty his "record" is less important to him then it is to  you.



This was far more insulting than actually making the submission.  If you are so dominant that you are confident you won, then you should be able to win.  The way he tapped out suggests he quit while he was ahead to avoid risking taking a blow down the road.  So he got the loss but "won", instead of actually seeing the fight through to its conclusion.  I've seen several fights where one fighter is losing the whole fight and then suddenly BAM the other fighter makes a mistake and gets submitted.  The winner might not have had good technique, but made up for it with conditioning and just toughness.  I don't think it was likely in this case, but it is possible that the other fighter in this fight could have gotten an opportunity and taken it.

His record isn't the important part to me.  It's more the psychological impact for the other guy.  I would much rather lose a fight legitimately than win a fight by being given the win, _especially_ at the amateur level.  You learn from your losses.  If it was professional, then yeah I'd rather get wins any way I could.  If I were the other fighter, I wouldn't be happy with losing like that.  If I were the organization, I wouldn't want him back.  

Tapping out like that was an arrogant jab at the other guy (I'm so much better than you that this isn't fun enough to finish) and at the ref (I'm the one who controls when the fight stops; not you, even though I couldn't stop the fight by finishing it.


----------



## ballen0351

skribs said:


> Pitchers don't pitch a full 9 innings, they get pulled out once they're tired.  So I don't know why a baseball player would throw innings.  Even then, the better analogy would be like a high school player throwing the ball 20 MPH slower than he could so he didn't risk beaning anyone with a fastball.


HUH Chris tilliman from my belovid Bmore Orioles pitched a 9 inning shutout last week.  It happens often.  Not as much anymore but 20+ years ago it was quite common.


> This was far more insulting than actually making the submission.  If you are so dominant that you are confident you won, then you should be able to win.  The way he tapped out suggests he quit while he was ahead to avoid risking taking a blow down the road.  So he got the loss but "won", instead of actually seeing the fight through to its conclusion.


AND?  who cares its a game.  Maybe this was a tune up fight because the guy is about to go pro so he needed to work on a few things got the kinks out and was done.  He had no need or desire to "win" since that seems to be all you care about since you have mentioned it in 3 posts so far.  As far as being insulted oh well if the guy was that worried about it dont get schooled next time.



> I've seen several fights where one fighter is losing the whole fight and then suddenly BAM the other fighter makes a mistake and gets submitted.  The winner might not have had good technique, but made up for it with conditioning and just toughness.  I don't think it was likely in this case, but it is possible that the other fighter in this fight could have gotten an opportunity and taken it.


OR its possible he could get a severe concusson and his fighting days are over forever.  OR its possible the guy that was winning (dont know or care what his name is) could slip and tear an ACL and is fighting days or over.  OR its possible a lighting storm could come in and kill them both.  ANYTHING is possible.........Who are you to tell the guy how he should fight?



> His record isn't the important part to me.  It's more the psychological impact for the other guy.  I would much rather lose a fight legitimately than win a fight by being given the win, _especially_ at the amateur level.


really? you have mentioned it like 5 times now.  He did loose the fight legitimately it just wont show in the records he lost.



> You learn from your losses.


and hes got plenty to learn from watching the tape of the fight.



> I
> it was professional, then yeah I'd rather get wins any way I could.  If I were the other fighter, I wouldn't be happy with losing like that.


Why should he care if the other fighter is "happy"?  


> If I were the organization, I wouldn't want him back.


OH NO ban him from the prison city amature fight circuit how terrible


> Tapping out like that was an arrogant jab at the other guy (I'm so much better than you that this isn't fun enough to finish) and at the ref (I'm the one who controls when the fight stops; not you, even though I couldn't stop the fight by finishing it.


Yet you are not him his explination was he didnt want to hurt him.  SOOOOOOO Ill listen to the guys explination that was really there actually fighting.


----------



## skribs

> HUH Chris tilliman from my belovid Bmore Orioles pitched a 9 inning  shutout last week.  It happens often.  Not as much anymore but 20+ years  ago it was quite common.



What I meant is that if a pitcher is feeling sore, he doesn't just stop throwing as good.  He taps out and lets another pitcher take over.  So saying he throws a game to save his shoulder...he could also just get relieved for the same health benefits.

---

Regarding this fight, is sportsmanship dead?  Because according to your post, it's okay to be arrogant towards the other fighter and the ref as long as you get what you need out of the fight.


> really? you have mentioned it like 5 times now.  He did loose the fight legitimately it just wont show in the records he lost.



He didn't lose it legitimately, he won it illegitimately.  Had he been submitted, TKO'd, or won by decision, he would have lost it legit.


> Yet you are not him his explination was he didnt want to hurt him.   SOOOOOOO Ill listen to the guys explination that was really there  actually fighting.



They both signed up for a fight, understanding the risks.  If he couldn't finish the fight with a win without hurting the guy, then he does not have such superior skill to claim such arrogance.  If you want to control when the fight is over, you should do it by submitting or KO/TKO, not by tapping out.  If there's a safety concern, that's the ref's call.  If the ref hasn't called it, then you are disrespecting him by doing his job for him.


> OH NO ban him from the prison city amature fight circuit how terrible



If it's not a big deal, then why are you dripping with disdain at the mention of it?



> OR its possible he could get a severe concusson and his fighting days  are over forever.  OR its possible the guy that was winning (dont know  or care what his name is) could slip and tear an ACL and is fighting  days or over.  *OR its possible a lighting storm could come in and kill  them both.*  ANYTHING is possible.........Who are you to tell the guy how  he should fight?



The bolded part is absolutely ridiculous to argue, so I'm not going to give it any more consideration than this sentence.

I think you're missing the important parts of what I'm saying to argue with the little bitty details with such sarcasm.  The point is he is doing a *competitive art*, and by not completing the fight he disrespected the competitive nature of the art, his opponent, the ref, and the audience.  I can't think of one person that he did not disrespect by doing so.  IMHO, respect is paramount to martial arts, and sportsmanship to sports.  Thus, respect and sportsmanship should both be of utmost importance in MMA, and this decision to just throw the fight was like a big middle finger to everyone else there.


----------



## ballen0351

skribs said:


> What I meant is that if a pitcher is feeling sore, he doesn't just stop throwing as good.  He taps out and lets another pitcher take over.  So saying he throws a game to save his shoulder...he could also just get relieved for the same health benefits.


except if you follow along I was talking about spring training(pre-season/amature) pitchers got 2 or 3 innings and come out they dont pitch full games.  


> ---
> 
> Regarding this fight, is sportsmanship dead?  Because according to your post, it's okay to be arrogant towards the other fighter and the ref as long as you get what you need out of the fight.


Thats YOUR opinion.  My opinion is he saw the guy was done and didnt want to hurt him.  
no different then when someone gets rocked the other fighter jumps on cocks his fist then stops and looks at the ref.  According to you thats bad sportsmanship he needs to pound the guys face in until th ref stops it.  PLEASE this was a minor league amature fight which counts for nothing.  The only one taht seems to care about records is you because you brought it up AGAIN


> He didn't lose it legitimately, he won it illegitimately.  Had he been submitted, TKO'd, or won by decision, he would have lost it legit.


Again about wins and losses.  That guy KNOWS in his heart he lost who cares what his amature record is (Apparetly you)


> They both signed up for a fight, understanding the risks.  If he couldn't finish the fight with a win without hurting the guy, then he does not have such superior skill to claim such arrogance.  If you want to control when the fight is over, you should do it by submitting or KO/TKO, not by tapping out.  If there's a safety concern, that's the ref's call.  If the ref hasn't called it, then you are disrespecting him by doing his job for him.


again thats YOUR opinon mines different He showed GREAT respect and sportsmanship by not bashing the guys face in he knew he won.  He may have been going easy the whole fight after he easily schooled him in the first few scrambles.  He may have decided this was not benefiting him and didnt want to slip or get caught with a dumb luck shot so he just ended it.  


> If it's not a big deal, then why are you dripping with disdain at the mention of it?


Because you guys sound like fools.  BAN him, KILL HIM , hes a disgrace blah blah blah its a game people relax.




> The bolded part is absolutely ridiculous to argue, so I'm not going to give it any more consideration than this sentence.


Your entire what if, what if, what if, arguement was ridiculous


> I think you're missing the important parts of what I'm saying to argue with the little bitty details with such sarcasm.  The point is he is doing a *competitive art*, and by not completing the fight he disrespected the competitive nature of the art, his opponent, the ref, and the audience.  I can't think of one person that he did not disrespect by doing so.  IMHO, respect is paramount to martial arts, and sportsmanship to sports.  Thus, respect and sportsmanship should both be of utmost importance in MMA, and this decision to just throw the fight was like a big middle finger to everyone else there.


Yep and by not crushing this guy stopping while he was ahead and putting safety above his "record" he showed great respect and sportsmanship.  Your so worried about a stupid amature record you would rather watch someone get hurt so its not "disrespectful"  thats idiotic.


----------



## drop bear

ballen0351 said:


> except if you follow along I was talking about spring training(pre-season/amature) pitchers got 2 or 3 innings and come out they dont pitch full games.
> 
> Thats YOUR opinion.  My opinion is he saw the guy was done and didnt want to hurt him.
> no different then when someone gets rocked the other fighter jumps on cocks his fist then stops and looks at the ref.  According to you thats bad sportsmanship he needs to pound the guys face in until th ref stops it.  PLEASE this was a minor league amature fight which counts for nothing.  The only one taht seems to care about records is you because you brought it up AGAIN
> 
> Again about wins and losses.  That guy KNOWS in his heart he lost who cares what his amature record is (Apparetly you)
> 
> again thats YOUR opinon mines different He showed GREAT respect and sportsmanship by not bashing the guys face in he knew he won.  He may have been going easy the whole fight after he easily schooled him in the first few scrambles.  He may have decided this was not benefiting him and didnt want to slip or get caught with a dumb luck shot so he just ended it.
> 
> Because you guys sound like fools.  BAN him, KILL HIM , hes a disgrace blah blah blah its a game people relax.
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire what if, what if, what if, arguement was ridiculous
> 
> Yep and by not crushing this guy stopping while he was ahead and putting safety above his "record" he showed great respect and sportsmanship.  Your so worried about a stupid amature record you would rather watch someone get hurt so its not "disrespectful"  thats idiotic.




People fight ammy because they enjoy the experience. They also normally train their guts out to be standing there in the first place and tapping in the first round because you are winning on points and then claiming some sort of technical victory is a bit crap.

The other guy was there for a full fight and he was robbed of that.


----------



## drop bear

ballen0351 said:


> This was no different then a pitcher in base ball throwing a few innings of preseason ball to prepare for the regular season  he doesnt need to pitch a full nine innings to get to work out what he needs to work on.  Dude had it won he was satisfided with what he did and was finished.  He doesnt need your approval so..........  Nobody was hurt he looser got a win on his record and everyone went home ok.  At the end of the day its just a game.



He did not have it won he quit in the first round. The loser lost in that fight plain and simple. 

The thing is quite often you have fighters pull out of fights at the last minute which is also a bit crap. But what often happens is they will standca guy in and do an exhibition.

These are quite often a miss match but it gives the guy who has trained and turned up and is willing to go the distance a chance to go out and play the sport he chooses to do.

And yet nobody goes to hospital. Seriously if you are that much more awsome than the other guy then you don't have to quit to win.

Brophy tent.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wCea6uPRSyQ

Which is the easiest to find example of people gettingvout there having a good time and punching each other in the face.


----------



## ballen0351

drop bear said:


> People fight ammy because they enjoy the experience. They also normally train their guts out to be standing there in the first place and tapping in the first round because you are winning on points and then claiming some sort of technical victory is a bit crap.
> 
> The other guy was there for a full fight and he was robbed of that.


he got all the fight he could handle.


----------



## ballen0351

drop bear said:


> He did not have it won he quit in the first round. The loser lost in that fight plain and simple.
> 
> The thing is quite often you have fighters pull out of fights at the last minute which is also a bit crap. But what often happens is they will standca guy in and do an exhibition.
> 
> These are quite often a miss match but it gives the guy who has trained and turned up and is willing to go the distance a chance to go out and play the sport he chooses to do.
> 
> And yet nobody goes to hospital. Seriously if you are that much more awsome than the other guy then you don't have to quit to win.
> 
> Brophy tent.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wCea6uPRSyQ
> 
> Which is the easiest to find example of people gettingvout there having a good time and punching each other in the face.



so then why did he tap?


----------



## drop bear

ballen0351 said:


> he got all the fight he could handle.



Rubbish. 

Given he won he got all the fight the other guy could handle.


----------



## ballen0351

drop bear said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Given he won he got all the fight the other guy could handle.



lol did you even watch the fight?


----------



## ballen0351

Pantangco's post on facebook:



> I am sorry for all you guys (who) think I did him wrong or disrespect him &#8230; But guys, we&#8217;re ammy fighters. We don&#8217;t get paid...and if I would keep going I would&#8217;ve  hurt him more, and maybe get in serious injuries, and maybe that makes  him stop doing what he loves to do...(or) maybe he becomes one of the  best fighters alive. Who knows? Just think about it guys. &#8230; I don&#8217;t care  if my ammy record has one loss. Big deal? I know what I did, and enough is enough.


Mike Pantangco's Kind Act Toward Jeremy Rasner Shows Compassion and Confusion | Bleacher Report

also from the article



In every way, Pantangco's actions were compassionate. Seeing the humanity in the situation clearly demonstrates that Pantangco values human life and well-being more than an amateur victory.
 But what about a professional one?
 Pantangco says in the video: "We don&#8217;t get paid, and I know that the only (way) I&#8217;m going to finish the fight is him to go in the hospital or get hurt."
 This would lead you to believe that if this were a professional bout, perhaps taking place in the World Series of Fighting, Bellator or even the UFC, Pantangco would have felt more licensed to finish his demolition of Rasner.


----------



## Tgace

If he was gonna resign he should have "thrown in the towel"...bowed and walked out. The whole post tap-out spectacle left a bad taste in my mouth.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carol

Actually I don't think the Bleacher Report shows what Pantangco posted in full context, possibly because of his imperfect English.  The full quote shows a different story. 

If what Pantangco says is true, the guy he was supposed to fight backed out at the last minute.  A gym friend stepped in to keep the match on, and Pantangco didn't want to hurt his friend.



> Mike Pantangco Good afternoon everyone . my name is Mike Pantangco . an ammy fight witch me don't get paid..... The guybi fought is a replacement by a guys you back out last minute.. And Jeremy is our gym friend and he just step up to give me a fight... And I am sorry for all you guys think I did him wrong or disrespect him ... I know what I did and I am mad about it that I didn't give him a fight .. But guys were ammy fighters. We don't get paid.. And if I would keep going I would've hurt him more and maybe he get in serious injuries and maybe that make him stop doing what he loves to do ... And maybe he become one of the best fighter alive who knows? Just think about it guys ... I don't care if my ammy record have one lost ? Big deal? I know what i did . and enough is enough.


----------



## ballen0351

That disrespectful brat. How dare he not want to hurt his friend we have rules here that's it BAN HIM for life.  Better yet take him out and shoot him.


----------



## skribs

If the other guy couldn't handle the fight _he _should have tapped out or the ref should have stopped it.  The fact that neither of them had said the other fighter had enough suggests that he hadn't had enough yet, and it's arrogant of the tapper to say he knew what was best for the other person.


----------



## drop bear

ballen0351 said:


> so then why did he tap?



Because he quit.


----------



## drop bear

Carol said:


> Actually I don't think the Bleacher Report shows what Pantangco posted in full context, possibly because of his imperfect English.  The full quote shows a different story.
> 
> If what Pantangco says is true, the guy he was supposed to fight backed out at the last minute.  A gym friend stepped in to keep the match on, and Pantangco didn't want to hurt his friend.



Which is not unusual.

We have two gym friends who will be fighting tonight in an exhibition. And they will both do the best they can. They wont quit and they will be friends afterwood

We have had pro fighters step in at the last minute when another fighter has pulled out last minute and they don't quit. They just don't try to kill the guy.


----------



## drop bear

ballen0351 said:


> That disrespectful brat. How dare he not want to hurt his friend we have rules here that's it BAN HIM for life.  Better yet take him out and shoot him.



You get a really hard time of it training for a fight. And it is increadably dissapointing to have someone take that fight away from you at the last minute. Let alone in the first round. And then claim that he really won. But will give away the trophy because he is such a nice guy.

May as well pat you on the head and tell you your a good boy while you are at it.


----------



## jezr74

Finally got to watch the full bout. Still kind of think he did the right thing, controlled the fight, and his opponent was barely on his feet when he could have started his finishing moves. I'd rekon the ref would have stepped in if it went about 10-20 seconds more so maybe he tapped a little too soon to avoid controversy.

Here are some outclassed examples.


----------



## donnaTKD

how many of you have actually stepped up to the plate and got in a cage ?????

i speak from experience - i've been in a cage fight often enough and was scheduled to have another fight realsoon before i got injured.  can honestly say even if the opponent was a stand in that he knew what was coming and he trained for it !!!!!

for some outsider to say that he was doing someone a favour is the same a throwing the fight --- he should be banned for life - if he had reservations about his opponent then he should've spoken up about them maybe even postponed the fight until the original fighter had recovered from whatever and then got it on 

this is total disrespect - amateur or not.


----------



## drop bear

jezr74 said:


> Finally got to watch the full bout. Still kind of think he did the right thing, controlled the fight, and his opponent was barely on his feet when he could have started his finishing moves. I'd rekon the ref would have stepped in if it went about 10-20 seconds more so maybe he tapped a little too soon to avoid controversy.
> 
> Here are some outclassed examples.



Yeah but you can't tell in the first 20 seconds always. Fighters with big hearts do comebacks.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=B9s57kHAD0A

First fight the boxing.


----------



## jezr74

donnaTKD said:


> how many of you have actually stepped up to the plate and got in a cage ?????
> 
> i speak from experience - i've been in a cage fight often enough and was scheduled to have another fight realsoon before i got injured.  can honestly say even if the opponent was a stand in that he knew what was coming and he trained for it !!!!!
> 
> for some outsider to say that he was doing someone a favour is the same a throwing the fight --- he should be banned for life - if he had reservations about his opponent then he should've spoken up about them maybe even postponed the fight until the original fighter had recovered from whatever and then got it on
> 
> this is total disrespect - amateur or not.



He knew the fighter, and I think that's what pressed his decision. I'm guessing he knew his capabilities. It's not a throw, it's a forfeit. Happens in a lot of sports, each with their own set of unsaid rules of sportsmanship and ethics.


----------



## ballen0351

drop bear said:


> Because he quit.



Obviously that's what tapping means but why?  He wasn't loosing so what other reason would he quit?


----------



## ballen0351

donnaTKD said:


> how many of you have actually stepped up to the plate and got in a cage ?????


Irrelevent


> i speak from experience - i've been in a cage fight often enough and was scheduled to have another fight realsoon before i got injured.  can honestly say even if the opponent was a stand in that he knew what was coming and he trained for it !!!!!


Irrelevent


> for some outsider to say that he was doing someone a favour is the same a throwing the fight --- he should be banned for life - if he had reservations about his opponent then he should've spoken up about them maybe even postponed the fight until the original fighter had recovered from whatever and then got it on
> 
> this is total disrespect - amateur or not.


Your opinion and I disagree.


----------



## drop bear

ballen0351 said:


> Obviously that's what tapping means but why?  He wasn't loosing so what other reason would he quit?



Because he is a quitter.


----------



## ballen0351

drop bear said:


> Because he is a quitter.


So is everyone that's ever tapped for any reason you quit you give up so what?


----------



## elder999

Here's a truth everyone here has missed-and I speak from more than 40 years in martial arts, a short-lived career as a Golden Gloves boxer, a _survivor_ of Japanese bare knuckle, knockout tournaments, and _kakitogi_ matches-"cage fighting" before it was cage fighting...without the cage. :lfao:

There are a variety of reactions to actually knocking someone out-some feel elation, others nothing at all-but I'd say the majority initial reaction I've observed in first-timers is one of digust, of near self loathing, whether in a contest or practice-I've seen it time and again-a guy knocks someone out, and it makes them feel bad, even if the guy is a complete stranger. To do so regularly requires most people to override a natural aversion to doing harm to their fellow men-something most of us are capable of,*under the right circumstances*. The definition of "right circumstances," though, are entirely subjective, as the military, sport, law enforcement, self-defense and the incidence of violent crime should make clear. It's entirely possible that the young man simply found out that he hasn't the stomach for it-no killer instinct. Doesn't make him a bad person, or a bad fighter, a good sport or a disgrace-it just makes it as he said; he didn't see the point of continuing, so why hurt the guy for what he now saw as "no reason?"


----------



## ballen0351

elder999 said:


> It's entirely possible that the young man simply found out that he hasn't the stomach for it-no killer instinct. Doesn't make him a bad person, or a bad fighter, a good sport or a disgrace-it just makes it as he said; he didn't see the point of continuing, so why hurt the guy for what he now saw as "no reason?"


According to his facebook page he has fought again since then and won his first belt the other day so I think he just didn't feel like hurting his friend


----------



## ballen0351

Looks like hes got no problem knocking people out


----------



## drop bear

ballen0351 said:


> So is everyone that's ever tapped for any reason you quit you give up so what?



Not at all. 

Forced to tap is different to tapping because you think you have won.


----------



## skribs

> Forced to tap is different to tapping because you think you have won.



This exactly.  It's like the difference losing because the other player was better or got lucky, vs. losing because you held back.


----------



## drop bear

ballen0351 said:


> According to his facebook page he has fought again since then and won his first belt the other day so I think he just didn't feel like hurting his friend



Then why take the fight.

What did he think would happen in a fight?

Good to see he will go the distance with someone he thinks deserves his time.


----------



## ballen0351

drop bear said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Forced to tap is different to tapping because you think you have won.



Nope tap = I quit  regardless of how you want to justify it in your head


----------



## drop bear

ballen0351 said:


> Nope tap = I quit  regardless of how you want to justify it in your head



Not to people who fight.


----------



## ballen0351

drop bear said:


> Then why take the fight.
> 
> What did he think would happen in a fight?
> 
> Good to see he will go the distance with someone he thinks deserves his time.


It doesn't sound like he wanted to the original fighter dropped out his friend said ill go to keep the fight going.  His friend was hurt so he stopped.  It was also this guys only loss he was 5-0 before this so props for him less worried about a win more concerned with his gym mates health.  I honestly do care what your opinion is so ill head back to the study now where people are less .........well I was warned about my language so ill stop there


----------



## elder999

drop bear said:


> Not to people who fight.



I gotta question "people who fight." A fighter might not understand it, but "people who fight" covers a lot of ground-and this guy's just an amateur kid.....but here's the original clip with commentary from no less a "people who fight" than Bas Rutten:






Fast forward to around 1:20 for what Bas has to say:



			
				el Guapo said:
			
		

> Man it's amazing.Props ( :asian: ) to you. Man, it is so cool if a fighter does that, right?


----------



## drop bear

elder999 said:


> I gotta question "people who fight." A fighter might not understand it, but "people who fight" covers a lot of ground-and this guy's just an amateur kid.....but here's the original clip with commentary from no less a "people who fight" than Bas Rutten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward to around 1:20 for what Bas has to say:




Which is something bas also would not do according to the same commentry

I think it is more important to the amateurs as it is more than just a pay check to them.


----------



## elder999

drop bear said:


> Which is something bas also would not do according to the same commentry
> 
> I think it is more important to the amateurs as it is more than just a pay check to them.




I wouldn't ("_couldn't_?") do it either, but I wouldn't criticize someone for not being able to override their compassion for someone, especially a friend....


----------



## jezr74

Were those kids I was seeing wiping up the blood?


----------



## drop bear

jezr74 said:


> Were those kids I was seeing wiping up the blood?



Probably you don't want people to slip and hurt themselves.

Relax it is just a sport.


----------



## jezr74

What do you mean? It's an age appropriate sport in my opinion. Let alone having young kids in there cleaning up blood.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear

jezr74 said:


> What do you mean? It's an age appropriate sport in my opinion. Let alone having young kids in there cleaning up blood.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



And of course you are welcome to have your kids do any sports they wish.


----------



## elder999

drop bear said:


> And of course you are welcome to have your kids do any sports they wish.



The blood borne pathogens protocols for properly cleaning up blood are kind of easy for a kid that age to get careless with, and risk exposing themselves and others,

As for the guy who tapped out (and in karate tournaments, when I was a kid, there was such a thing as "bowing out" of a match, for a variety of reasons) a closer look at his crackbook page shows that he earns his living as a Christian counselor of some sort.  Sorry for those who don't agree, but I think, for now anyway, he gets a pass-no "kudos" from me, but people can do what they want-especially since this was an amateur show...


----------



## drop bear

elder999 said:


> The blood borne pathogens protocols for properly cleaning up blood are kind of easy for a kid that age to get careless with, and risk exposing themselves and others,
> 
> As for the guy who tapped out (and in karate tournaments, when I was a kid, there was such a thing as "bowing out" of a match, for a variety of reasons) a closer look at his crackbook page shows that he earns his living as a Christian counselor of some sort.  Sorry for those who don't agree, but I think, for now anyway, he gets a pass-no "kudos" from me, but people can do what they want-especially since this was an amateur show...



Money makes no difference to how people should act.

And I don't know about over there but we all get blood tests before a fight.

If it is any consolation I went to a boxing match last night where two friends were fighting and one of the guys saw his mate was in a bit of trouble and gave him ten seconds to get his act back together.

At which point his mate hit him with a big right.

It ended in a draw and both guys were happy.


----------



## elder999

drop bear said:


> Money makes no difference to how people should act.



"Money *should* make no difference to how people should act."

*Fixed* that for ya.

and....

_What other people think *should* make no difference to how people should act._

Of course, like money, it often does.





drop bear said:


> And I don't know about over there but we all get blood tests before a fight.



It depends on the promotion, but "tests" aren't always going to be conclusive, especially with Hepatitis C. 

In any case, I can tell you this much about "over here.":

_Over here_ we have  states that are bigger than where you are, "over there." :lfao:...

Seriously
By area: 
1) Alaska - 1 518 748 km² 
2) Texas - 691 003 km² 
3) California - 411 033 km² 
4) Montana - 380 834 km² 
5) New Mexico - 314 914 km² 
6) Arizona - 295 249 km² 
7) Nevada - 286 341 km² 
8) Colorado - 269 585 km² 
9) Wyoming - 253 315 km² 
10) Oregon - 251 409 km

In WYoming, now, they have a fair bit of MMA, but they only have a little more than 300000 people-like one person for every 10 square miles. I'm certain that in some of those amateur promotions, there is no blood test before competing....


----------



## drop bear

elder999 said:


> "Money *should* make no difference to how people should act."
> 
> *Fixed* that for ya.
> 
> and....
> 
> _What other people think *should* make no difference to how people should act._
> 
> Of course, like money, it often does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the promotion, but "tests" aren't always going to be conclusive, especially with Hepatitis C.
> 
> In any case, I can tell you this much about "over here.":
> 
> _Over here_ we have  states that are bigger than where you are, "over there." :lfao:...
> 
> Seriously
> By area:
> 1) Alaska - 1 518 748 km²
> 2) Texas - 691 003 km²
> 3) California - 411 033 km²
> 4) Montana - 380 834 km²
> 5) New Mexico - 314 914 km²
> 6) Arizona - 295 249 km²
> 7) Nevada - 286 341 km²
> 8) Colorado - 269 585 km²
> 9) Wyoming - 253 315 km²
> 10) Oregon - 251 409 km
> 
> In WYoming, now, they have a fair bit of MMA, but they only have a little more than 300000 people-like one person for every 10 square miles. I'm certain that in some of those amateur promotions, there is no blood test before competing....



The blood test is a different issue. I am in favour of these fights being handled professionally and respectfully.

I don't see how it is OK to pull out in the first round because it is an amature event. These things are important to the guys who do them.

I would say more important not to pull out like that in an ammy. If the other guy was just doing a job then that would be better in my book.


----------

